# 350z enthusiast to touring seat conversion.



## White_lightning (Jan 20, 2005)

has anyone done this? will the heat seaters work? posting for a friend of mine who has the E and wants the T seats.


----------



## cra Z (Jan 23, 2005)

i might be interested in selling my touring seats, what color is he looking for? i imagine the seat heaters would work, just have to run power to them, and get the switches. lemme know.


----------

